# Is this pier worth fishing?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to be in Pensacola in the end of May-early June. I'll be fishing off a pier just west of the Emerald Island Resort, and off the beach. The pier goes out into the sound about 200 feet and seems to be in the middle of a patch of some sort of vegetation. It looks like it's about 50 feet from deeper water according to the google Earth map. What kind of fishing should I expect out there? Can I catch crabs out there? I'm planning on building a sand flea rake out of expanded metal and flat steel for beach fishing. I know it will be heavy and will probably rust, but I'm just going to be there 5 days and don't see putting down cash for a good one when I can build it for free. Would fish on the sound side bite on sand fleas or do I need some other bait out there. (Crabs, shrimp, cut bait) I'm planning on bringing some topwater jigs for trout. One of my friends suggested that. Is that crazy?

Also I caught a lot of catfish off the beach last year. Would cut catfish work on either side?


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

That's the best place to catch redfish flounder specs mullet you got the right idea. N crabs r abundant so u make Shure u have aot d traps. To get alot of crabs leave it over night "if u dare"


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Why the "if you dare"? I've thought about using a few small fish caught in the morning on the sound side to use for bait on the beach at night. Good plan? Is it legal? It's not legal here to use gamefish for bait. Can I use a small trout for bait, better choices?


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

As far as live bait goes, thats probably your best bet. However be careful because even trout(specks) have size limits. The limits and guidelines can be found on the Florida FWC website. So I would hit the closest bait & tackle shop and grab either live shrimp or bull minnows. I would stay away from the catfish as bait, just bad news all around. 
As for the "If you dare" comment, what I think GruBZ was trying to say was that your crab traps may or may not be there when you return(GruBz if I'm wrongI apologize). Goodluck with the trip!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

florabamaboy said:


> As far as live bait goes, thats probably your best bet. However be careful because even trout(specks) have size limits. The limits and guidelines can be found on the Florida FWC website. So I would hit the closest bait & tackle shop and grab either live shrimp or bull minnows. I would stay away from the catfish as bait, just bad news all around.
> *As for the "If you dare" comment, what I think GruBZ was trying to say was that your crab traps may or may not be there when you return*(GruBz if I'm wrongI apologize). Goodluck with the trip!


I think you're right. That's what I was thinking also. I apologize also if I'm wrong.:innocent:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was actually thinking of fishing pretty much all night. If I drop the crab trap off the dock does it have to have a marker with my name on it or can I just tie it to the dock and leave it?


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

No markers or names needed. All you can do is hope that some dumb dumb doesn't mess with it.


----------

